

TC Cribs: Inside The Escheresque Home Of Justin.tv and Socialcam - staunch
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/21/tc-cribs-inside-the-escheresque-home-of-justin-tv-and-socialcam/

======
dstein
It's really surprising how low budget these startups are. For all the press
and VC money splashed around in Silicon Valley it sure looks like these guys
are scraping by. A bootstrapped startup out of my house isn't looking too bad
about now.

------
talbina
That's some fat bling rolex Justin :). Certainly not matching the ghetto
office.

------
quinndupont
It's amazing that a company was borne out of some crazy guy walking around
broadcasting his life... But, good on them!

------
phlux
While I like Justin.tv - another example of just how amateurish TechCrunch is.
With such crappy copy editing one has to deal with reading their articles
typically rampant with valley worship, we also get subjected to their terrible
and awkward video skills.

No thanks.

~~~
jkincaid
I'm sorry you don't like the show. You seem to be in the minority, though.

FWIW there are some things I think we could improve on as far as polish goes
(a title/intro sequence would be a start). But I'm not going to change my
personality.

~~~
brandnewlow
Don't change a thing. So weird that someone on Hacker News is arguing to
overdo something.

The videos are good enough. That means they're great.

